# Waiting to hear back from a therapist.



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

It has been 2 months since I requested to see a therapist. 

I have not heard anything back. I know the therapist would have a lot of people to hear from considering I live in a small community. But I would have thought I would hear back.

Does any one suggest where I can go to talk to someone?


----------



## billie227 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a similar issue, applied for my 5th therapist back in July, put me on the waiting list and suggested I try group therapy instead, had a meeting in November saying they'd call me up (They told me the date it starts but I forgot so I assumed they'd remind me with the phone call), I never got that call and continued to wait, got a letter from them this year asking to come in since I "missed my sessions", told them im not sure I want it anymore, was told they'd call me later on that day, never happened. Those waiting lists are huge in this day and age it's practically not worth waiting for therapy, I prefer just talking about stuff to someone I trust a lot anyway even if it's just for 20 minutes on the rare time we do hang out


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

I just have a lot of built up events and stress that is causing me to have not want to do anything in life. I feel it physically draining me and all I want to do is talk to a stranger and get some opinions.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

I would take a look at this website: https://therapists.psychologytoday.com/rms/

Also, I know you said you're from a small community. Online therapy could also be an option, if you can't find a therapist in your area. I know online therapy works for some people, although I've not personally tried it.

Hope this is helpful.....


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

You should contact another therapist, talking suggestion online will also help you.


----------



## Evolvetheworld (Feb 16, 2016)

My name is Eric. I'm a C.Ht. I have a hypnotherapy service in California I also do Skype sessions for people around the world for anyone that speaks English. This is My job. I work 7 days out of the week. The first session is complimentary, If you think its something that works for you contact me back, If it doesn't well at least you didn't get charged from it. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------

